# Missouri Valley Wine Compeition



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a bad competition - last year had about 270 entries from 13 states.

$10 a bottle.


http://mvws.org/


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to enter at least one wine, I think.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2011)

This sounds like a great competition and I see George is going to be a major sponsor.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 20, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> This sounds like a great competition and I see George is going to be a major sponsor.



Yup, he is!!

I got a couple certificates from him last year.

Really is a nice competition - the folks that put this on are a bunch of nice people. I went out there for an awards ceremony and after about 5 mins - it was like we all have known each other for years..


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 20, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> Thanks! I am going to enter at least one wine, I think.



Go for it!!

I am entering in 4 wines.

2010 Chardonel
2010 Seyval Blanc
2011 Apple Spice
2011 Strawberry Peach


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 21, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Go for it!!
> 
> I am entering in 4 wines.
> 
> ...



Well, looks like wineries are not allowed.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 19, 2012)

Judging is today!!

Here is a live feed of the judging - it starts at noon.

http://ustre.am/Hwb8


----------



## ckassotis (Feb 20, 2012)

I heard a rumor that they had ~318 entries this year, from 10+ states, including 2 from Canada. Certainly looked to be a nice crowd doing the judging!

Hoping to see some stuff posted on their website relatively soonish this week!

Very cool.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, good luck winemaker!

I entered our blueberry into the US National Competition.


----------



## countrygirl (Mar 1, 2012)

i didn't enter this year, but bob t. was very nice in our communications last year, when i got a bronze for my blackberry. 
the west ky winegrowers just finished their 2012 competition (much smaller than the mo valley) and i got a bronze for my petunia...does that mean i have to do it again next year? hahaha


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you get good judging notes - take them and if there is anything to tweak and enter again.

Always remember though - if you like your wine - don't let anybody else tell you differently.

I will find out on March 8th what and if I won anything this year.


----------



## robie (Mar 1, 2012)

I am glad someone reminds us of these competitions. Please keep doing so every year. many of us just might be willing to take the plunge and enter.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 1, 2012)

robie said:


> I am glad someone reminds us of these competitions. Please keep doing so every year. many of us just might be willing to take the plunge and enter.



You should do it - this is a great competition and growing in size ever year.

Last year had 265 entries from 5 states i think.

This year 318 entries from 10 states.


----------



## countrygirl (Mar 1, 2012)

good luck jon! just one week to go! i signed up for their newsletter/email list....good to keep "in the know".


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

Results are in:

Apple Spice - Gold Medal and won the award for high score of a non-grape fruit.
Strawberry Peach - Sliver Medal


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 9, 2012)

congrads Jon!!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2012)

Way to go Jon!


----------



## robie (Mar 9, 2012)

Alright! Way to go. Makes it all a lot more fun, and rewardng huh?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

robie said:


> Alright! Way to go. Makes it all a lot more fun, and rewardng huh?



It does - I mean like them no matter what - but it always nice to unbiased opinions.

I was 1.5 pts away from the Bronze on my Chardonel and Seyval. So looking fwd to next year.


----------



## Flem (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations, Jon. We're proud of you.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2012)

They will both show better next year Jon. They are very drinkable now, but will excel in a year. Remember also a lot of them are grown in Missouri so likely the competition in that class was very strong.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

grapeman said:


> They will both show better next year Jon. They are very drinkable now, but will excel in a year. Remember also a lot of them are grown in Missouri so likely the competition in that class was very strong.



Very true!! There are a lot of entries for the Chardonel and Seyval - they are popular grapes in MO.

I was tickled to death to get that close to a bronze for my first year.

Not to worried - I think they taste great - but i think you are right - they will be better next showing.

I can really taste a difference even in the past 2-3 months.


This year it actually went international - there was 1 Canadian province entered in


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats Jon!

Here is a quick question. Can you reenter the same wine (vintage) year after year in the same competition? That would seem sorta unfair (unless it was your wine of course!).


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Congrats Jon!
> 
> Here is a quick question. Can you reenter the same wine (vintage) year after year in the same competition? That would seem sorta unfair (unless it was your wine of course!).



Good question - i don't know. There is nothing in the rules that states you can't enter a wine that you entered from the previous year.

So maybe you can...


----------



## countrygirl (Mar 9, 2012)

congrats jon!! that is awesome! was the chardonel 2010 or 2011? st. francois chardonel i got 2010 had a brix of 23! that was the batch that convinced me to get a hand press! made all the difference in the world with 2011 catawba!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

countrygirl said:


> congrats jon!! that is awesome! was the chardonel 2010 or 2011? st. francois chardonel i got 2010 had a brix of 23! that was the batch that convinced me to get a hand press! made all the difference in the world with 2011 catawba!!



2010 vintage. I am not surprised though - did some things different with the 2011 vintage - i was able to cold ferment them - and that alone has made a huge difference - I think i am going to age in the carboy a few months longer as well before bottling.

All in all - was happy with the score of my white for my first year making those. Always room for improvement!!!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 9, 2012)

countrygirl said:


> congrats jon!! that is awesome! was the chardonel 2010 or 2011? st. francois chardonel i got 2010 had a brix of 23! that was the batch that convinced me to get a hand press! made all the difference in the world with 2011 catawba!!



Ed's Grapes???


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Results are in:
> 
> Apple Spice - Gold Medal and won the award for high score of a non-grape fruit.
> Strawberry Peach - Sliver Medal



Jon way to go!!! You deserved it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Congrats Jon!
> 
> Here is a quick question. Can you reenter the same wine (vintage) year after year in the same competition? That would seem sorta unfair (unless it was your wine of course!).



Negative....Once you win you cannot enter the same wine again in most competitions. You can enter the same wine though in as many different competitions as you want.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 9, 2012)

I flunked out of this one. Entered a MMR Nero dAvola. bottled last march, started Oct of 2010. I think it is one of my absolutely best. In fact I hated foreiting a bottle for the competition. Now I wish I had it back.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Ed's Grapes???



Yup - that's where i get my grapes from...

Ed is a great guy!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

tonyt said:


> I flunked out of this one. Entered a MMR Nero dAvola. bottled last march, started Oct of 2011. I think it is one of my absolutely best. In fact I hated foreiting a bottle for the competition. Now I wish I had it back.



That's all that really matters - you like - don't let anybody tell you differently!!


----------

